# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Nova lente Canon 35-70 mm Macro

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje finalmente chegou a minha nova lente (finalmente uma macro) e tirei algumas fotos à pressa... aqui ficam:













Não só dá, como é óbvio um realce especial ao pormenor como tem uma excelente luminosidade.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

agora aproveitas e ficas a testar a noite toda e amanha bem cedinho ja podes aqui postar umas fotos de arrebentar   :yb624:   :yb624:  
mais a serio, realmente nota-se mtas melhorias a nivel dos pormenores. ficamos a espera de mais fotos  :SbOk2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> agora aproveitas e ficas a testar a noite toda e amanha bem cedinho ja podes aqui postar umas fotos de arrebentar


Amanhã cedinho??!!! É mas é já...

















Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb677:   Muito bom   :yb677: 


Já estou a gostar dessa lente  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas fotos Diogo

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Olá Diogo,

Muito boas essas fotos :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:  

Gostava mesmo é que podeces tirar umas fotos ao meu Aquario :yb665:  

Assim podias ver o crescimento da Montipora que te comprei.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Marco,




> Gostava mesmo é que podeces tirar umas fotos ao meu Aquario 
> 
> Assim podias ver o crescimento da Montipora que te comprei.


Quando quiseres! 
Entretanto deixo aqui mais exemplos...



e de um peixe - mais complicado de fotografar...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Passos

Qual a máquina que está usando esta lente? 
Qual a distância dos corais até a lente?
abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Qual a máquina que está usando esta lente? 
> Qual a distância dos corais até a lente?


A máquina é uma Canon EOS 300D e os corais estarão a uma média de 20 cm da lente.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Já agora se puderes dar mais uma informaçãozita :SbSourire2:  

Abertura, velocidade e Sensibilidade?

Obrigado e parabéns pelas fotos (é de uma lente dessas que estou a precisar :HaEbouriffe:  )

----------


## Roberto Passos

Você está tirando a foto na maior resolução e depois compactando, ou tirando na resolução para internet? 
Você já havia usado aquelas lentes macro que acoplam na lente da câmera, que possuem 1x , 2x, 3x, 10x? Se sim, qual a diferença para essa lente específica macro em termos de resolução?
abraços

----------


## Eduardo Futre

uma lente especifica para macro tem sempre muito maior performance que adaptadores que se colocam na frente das lentes.

Meter um adaptador a frente da lente pode causar alguns problemas. assim de repente, como é mais um vidro a adicionar ao conjunto de vidros da objectiva, é mais uma coisa que pode reduzir a luminosidade da lente, pode aumentar os efeitos de flare da propria objectiva e por razões que desconheço, geralmente têm menos definição nos contornos das silhuetas (ainda que ligeiramente).

tenho uma sigma 70-300 APO, que tem uma aplicaçao 1:2, mas aos 300mm perde um bocadinho de definição e como é escura, em situações de luz menos intensa, torna-se dificil manter o conjunto estavel para as velocidades de obturador que ela permite e a distancia de focagem minima é para ai 1m. Com os extensores da kenko conseigo focar mais perto, mas ainda limitam mais a entrada de luz.

eu ando a ver se junto uns trocos para uma tamron 90.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Você está tirando a foto na maior resolução e depois compactando, ou tirando na resolução para internet? 
> Você já havia usado aquelas lentes macro que acoplam na lente da câmera, que possuem 1x , 2x, 3x, 10x? Se sim, qual a diferença para essa lente específica macro em termos de resolução?
> abraços


Eu tiro as fotos sempre numa resolução média da minha EOS 300D - depois no Corel reduzo as fotos em termos de resolução para ficarem com cerca de 150 kb cada - apenas isso!

Quanto à segunda questão, temo não a entender! De facto a resolução é a mesma, mas os aneis e afins, tal como o Eduardo diz, retiram sempre alguma luminosidade.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Diogo,

boas fotos, agora quer é + e +e ++++!





> Colocada por *Eduardo Futre*
> eu ando a ver se junto uns trocos para uma tamron 90.


Farás concerteza uma boa escolha, porque tive a oportunidade de experimentar a do Júlio na última visita que lhe fiz e fiquei bastante agradado com o resultado.

Aqui ficam 2 registos



Abraço,
João

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boas,
> 
> Já agora se puderes dar mais uma informaçãozita 
> 
> Abertura, velocidade e Sensibilidade?
> 
> Obrigado e parabéns pelas fotos (é de uma lente dessas que estou a precisar )


Então não queres revelar os teus segredos ? :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Então não queres revelar os teus segredos ?


Desculpa! Não vi a tua mensagem.
Não há segredos...

Velocidade - entre 1/80 e 1/125 dependendo da localização dos corais (mais iluminados ou menos consuante a sua posição no aqua)
Abertura - automática
ISO - 200

Aqui fica mais uma foto...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado :Pracima:

----------

